# Robot seguidor de linea sumergible



## chinouv (Jul 11, 2013)

hola 
 les comparto un robot seguidor  de linea  sumergible el cual realice para una competencia realizada en mi universidad.

algunas caracteristicas:

tamaño
 15cm de largo
12cm de ancho
4.5cm de alto

motoreductores de 540 rpm, 6v

3 baterias de nokia 1100 en serie

tiene un circuito basico utilizando  amplificadores operacionales una compuerta inversora y un puente H l293d

si tiene alguna pregunta con gusto la respondere



les dejo el esquemático y algunas fotos  y el video de la competencia 






premio ganado una raspberry pi


----------



## Dario (Jul 20, 2013)

hola amigo, felicitaciones   esta genial tu robot, muy pero muy bueno.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 21, 2013)

Excelente trabajo podrías subir el diagrama  para incrementar esta información:; y otra vez felicitaciones.


----------



## chinouv (Jul 21, 2013)

muchas gracias por los mensajes

uno de los problemas que me encontré  al realizar este proyecto es que el carro no tenia la suficiente "fuerza " para salir del agua.

pensé en aumentar el voltaje de los motores a 11.1v pero era demasiado rápido y se salia de la linea bajo el agua.

finalmente la solución fue hacer un pequeño circuito que cambiara el voltaje de los motores solamente cuando se encontrara subiendo la rampa.

para ello utilice un interruptor de mercurio que al detectar la inclinación de la rampa manda 6v al gate del mosfet haciendo  que el voltaje de los motores cambie de 6v a 11.1v

el mosfet que utilice fue el csd16556

les dejo un video para que observen bien el cambio de velocidad con la inclinacion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoRe6AdJCek&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 21, 2013)

Muy buena idea el de usar un interruptor de mercurio no se me hubiera ocurrido, gracias por subir el diagrama


----------



## chclau (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow, esta excelente la pelicula, tiene hasta suspenso, no dejen de verla!

Te felicito, campeon


----------

